# My counselor kissed me/now i have trust issues



## Lonely&frustrated

Long story short! I hope. I've wanted to go back to seeing a counselor but have trust issues. One of the last ones I had reached out and gave me a hug, which i didnt think too much about it, but then he kissed me. I just walked away, shocked. I never went back, never turned him in, just left it alone. Now that i want to go talk to someone i feel i can't. Id like to see a male because i dont want the pity of a another woman or want her to relate to me. Id rather have a man tell me like it is. How do i find one that isnt going to take advantage of me.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Lonely&frustrated said:


> Long story short! I hope. I've wanted to go back to seeing a counselor but have trust issues. One of the last ones I had reached out and gave me a hug, which i didnt think too much about it, but then he kissed me. I just walked away, shocked. I never went back, never turned him in, just left it alone. Now that i want to go talk to someone i feel i can't. Id like to see a male because i dont want the pity of a another woman or want her to relate to me. Id rather have a man tell me like it is. How do i find one that isnt going to take advantage of me.


Holy crap! I don't know what to tell you except that guy needs to be reported. Seriously. I think one thing you can do is ask for references. Nobody is going to refer a counselor who tries to get away with that crap. Do you have any friends who have gone to counseling locally who might be able to refer somebody?


----------



## YinPrincess

> I'd like to see a male because i dont want the pity of a another woman or want her to relate to me. Id rather have a man tell me like it is. How do i find one that isnt going to take advantage of me.


I take issue with this... Female counselors are just as qualified to remain objective and professional as males. After a male counselor kissed you, I almost wonder why you would still be motivated to still seek male-only counsel. Not trying to be harsh, but I need more info as to why you believe a female counselor won't cut it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonely&frustrated

YinPrincess,
It may be that I take better constructive criticism from a man than a woman, I always have. I've had alot of male friends who have told me things strait up, whereas my female friends seem to skate around the truth.


----------



## N_chanted

you know, i feel like this too. but way different reasons. I feel like i'm being judged by other women, and with men i feel like i can relax a bit. 

so you said he tried to kiss you, i mean....on the cheek? or romantic type of a kiss?


----------



## Lonely&frustrated

It was on the lips, he didnt try he did it.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Lonely&frustrated said:


> It was on the lips, he didnt try he did it.


You need to report that counsellor because he tried to take advantage of you.
He abused you and crossed over the line of professionalism.
This may even be classified as sexual harassment, and he may be a sexual predator.
If you report him you might help save some other woman from an experience even worse than yours.
There are provisions in the law to deal with that sort of abuse by professionals.


----------



## nevergveup

So sorry,that's just not right.It may be out of your comfort area
but,if that ever happens to you again,don't take it.
Tell them it's wrong and if you wanted to push it's
sexual assault.You might wanna think about reporting this guy.
I bet hes done it many times before.


----------

